# Günstiges notebook mit optischen digital Ausgang und HDMI



## dirkdiggler (4. Dezember 2010)

*Günstiges notebook mit optischen digital Ausgang und HDMI*

Hallo 
Ich suche für meine Schwester ein günstiges Notebook zum Surfen und Filme ansehen.  Es sollte möglich sein das Notebook über einen Digitalen Audioausgang (Spdif) an die die Soundanlage (Teufel Decoderstation) anzuschließen. Dazu sich über HDMI mit dem Fernseher verbinden lassen.
Folgende Daten sollte es auch noch erfüllen:

15"
Dual Core Cpu, braucht kein "High End" sein
Grafik Chip, am besten umschaltbar zwischen onboard und richtiger Gpu 
DVD Brenner
mittelmäßige Akkulaufzeit
Günstig.


Aber das Hauptproblem ist ein Notebook mit Digitalem Audioausgang zu finden. Leider kann ich bei keinem Shop gezielt danach suchen. Wenn jemand aber einen Shop kennt wo ich das könnte reicht mir das eigentlich auch.


Edit: Problem gelöst


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Günstiges notebook mit optischen digital Ausgang und HDMI*

guck mal bei acer, da gibts normalerweise recht viel für recht wenig.
spezielles augenmerk auf timeline modelle.
recht viel leistung, recht günstig.
aber achte dabei auch auf die verarbeitungsqualität. geh erst mal in den laden und vergewissere dich dass ud mit der qualität zfrieden bist.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Günstiges notebook mit optischen digital Ausgang und HDMI*

Vlt schau mal, ob irgendwo was von 5.1 oder surround dabeisteht, denn das ist dann so gut wie immer per optischem Anschluss, der in der Kopfhörerbuchse integriert ist


----------



## dirkdiggler (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Günstiges notebook mit optischen digital Ausgang und HDMI*

Erst mal danke für die Beiträge,

Gelößt hab ich mein Problem wie folgt: Auf notebooksbilliger kann man zwar nicht nach spdif (Digitaler Ausgang) geziehlt suchen, aber in der Vergleichsansicht stand unter Sound bei Besonderheiten immer ein haken für spdif vorhanden. Ich hab also alle Notebooks die in unter meinen Raster fielen in die Vergleichsansicht geschaltet. Und alle ohne spdif wieder gelöscht. Danach dann noch die Übriggebliebenen geziehlt verglichen.
War halt nur sehr langwierig. 

Aber das ärgerlichste war, ein Notebook für über 100 Euro weniger hätte es genauso getan, nur halt ohne den digitalen Ausgang.  Aber ne günstigere Usb Lösung, hatte noch ne Usb-X-Fi für um die 50 Euro gesehen, sollte es dann doch nicht sein.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Günstiges notebook mit optischen digital Ausgang und HDMI*

Denk aber dran, dass die Notebooks idR keinen Toslink-Anschluss haben - der SPDIF ist meistens in einer der normalen 3,5mm-Buchsen integriert. Man braucht dann also ein optisches Kabel 3,5mm auf Tosklink, hier zB Clicktronic HC 303-200 Optisches Digitalkabel 2 m: Amazon.de: Elektronik oder einen Adapter, wenn Du schon ein normales Toslinkkabel hast: Audio Adapter 3.5mm mini Winkel Stecker auf Toslink: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------

